# Loader options



## Paul knox (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking for a loader that will fit my Ferguson TO 35. Any recommendations as to what is best and what to stay away from? Also what will be best fit for this tractor. I am fairly knowledgeable with wrenching and fabrication however time is what I lack most of therefore less fabrication would be best. Thanks in advance for your help and input.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
Have a look at the Woods or Koyker sites for instance, to see what they have. 
I found this.You will see that they were well built, but not very well suited to heavy work.


----------



## Paul knox (Jun 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Have a look at the Woods or Koyker sites for instance, to see what they have.
> I found this.You will see that they were well built, but not very well suited to heavy work.


Thank you, I will look into this.


----------



## Sawmill7 (Jun 12, 2020)

Paul knox said:


> Looking for a loader that will fit my Ferguson TO 35. Any recommendations as to what is best and what to stay away from? Also what will be best fit for this tractor. I am fairly knowledgeable with wrenching and fabrication however time is what I lack most of therefore less fabrication would be best. Thanks in advance for your help and input.


Did you find a loader? I have one for sale in the classified..think it may fit your Ferguson. Came off Ferguson te-20.
Call me if interested..Bill 906-284-9448


----------

